# new on site



## stuartbreeze (Apr 18, 2009)

hi all wondering if anyone could help? i am currently making a large mirror frame in the style of a surf board which will have a set of inset mirror doors, my question is would red oak give me problems with twisting and also i'd like to put some detail on the front flowers and such, would i need to buy jigs or would it have to be free hand.
:blink:


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

Once it is sealed, red oak is OK, but I think white oak is a bit more stable and finishes the same, as does ash. As to designs one the front, depends on what it is and your skill level. Sounds like you mean carvings???


----------

